
Slackware creator in strife, claims store has not paid him - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/open-source/83757-slackware-creator-in-strife,-claims-store-has-not-paid-him.html
======
yellowapple
Original comment on LinuxQuestions.org:
[https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donati...](https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donating-
to-slackware-4175634729/#post5882751)

"second oldest Linux distribution"

Sorry to nitpick, but it's not, by any metric.

In an absolute sense, there were quite a few Linux distros around before
Slackware. MCC Interim Linux, TAMU, and Yggdrasil all predate it, as does SLS
(obviously, since Pat derived Slackware from SLS).

In the sense of "oldest _surviving_ distribution", Slackware is not the
"second oldest". It is _the_ oldest.

------
misterkola
Should not people like him get paid from UN for the contribution they make to
the human kind?

------
Crontab
I find this to be awful and I don't even use Slackware.

